# A Scottish dessert



## marmalady (Jan 7, 2005)

I worked a cooking class with a Scotsman chef (can't remember his name, sorry), who made this different and delicious dessert - 

WHISKEY, HONEY AND OATMEAL PARFAIT

Serves 4

4T whiskey		
4T sugar syrup (this is just a 'simple syrup' made in the usual way)
3egg yolks		
2T sugar
2 egg whites		
1/3 pt. heavy cream	
4T Heather honey	
4T toasted oatmeal

Warm the whiskey and sugar syrup; add to bowl containing egg yolks and sugar.  Whisk over bain marie until light and frothy.  Remove from heat and allow to cool.
Whisk egg whites and cream in separate bowls to soft peak.
Fold honey and oatmeal through egg yolk mixture; fold in cream and then egg whites.  Place in molds and freeze for 12 hours.  Remove; garnish with seasonal berries and fruit coulis.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

YUM, YUM, YUM, marmalady!!!

Seems like a variation of Atole Brose (Ishbel will have to confirm that).  Interesting history, if I can remember, of a 15th Century (English?) Duke of Atholl during one highland rebellion or another filling a Scotsman's favorite drinking well with honey and whisky and oatmeal.  The Scot (a Campbell or a MacDonald?) liked the stuff so much that he dallied and was captured.

This recipe of yours looks like a fabulous one to me!  I do appreciate the sharing!  

(copying...pasting...)


----------

